# Buying at the exibitions



## Junebeere (Jun 5, 2013)

Does anyone know whether its cheaper to purchase a new motor home at the exhibitions?


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Often it can be but the waiting time for the van can be weeks or months as they will built to order.

Make sure that you are in a buyers state of mind as before you know it you have spend the money saved on all sorts of stuff as optional extras to a base vehicle that starts off with an attractive price.

Bit like a SCS sale

Phill


----------

